# Your highs and lows for the season ??



## Arrow3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's hear about your highs and lows of the season....


High for me was killing my first greenhead. He was a magnum too 

Lows for me would be my shotgun about blowing my head off and missing a drake black duck right in my face.  Luckily my buddy nick killed him..


----------



## Buckhustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Killing a limit of mallards......

Having some idiot rev his harley all morning on the last morning right when we had some mallards start to work.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 1, 2011)

My high was the pic. and my low was the season closed.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## earl2229 (Feb 1, 2011)

my high was killing a cinnamon teal drake in georgia. my low was to find out it was somebodys escaped pet!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 1, 2011)

Highlight was meeting new people and killing the most birds i have killed as a group in a season, killing four different species at on place, and seeing a big group of wigeon.


Low, dropping a drake mallard and a friend watches it just swim away wounded

All in all a great season with great friends!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 1, 2011)

My high: several limits all on my own in my second season of this madness.

Low: Stuck wad followed by BOOM!! and frantic search for new 870 supermag barrel, and non-soiled trousers.


----------



## brittonl (Feb 1, 2011)

My high was taking a very nice Black on public waters amongst other trophy birds this year.

My low(s) were loosing a brand new 12 slot decoy bag in the lake, loosing a nice motorola 2 way radio in the lake, my dad busting his tooth out on the boat's grab bar, running out of fuel on the river, taking a complete bath in the timber hole after tripping over a log in 24* temps and having a 10 minute boat ride back, dang Murphy!! I look at it like this, if hard times are not after you .... then you may not be hunting quite enough!

Highs out weighed all of those lows though!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 1, 2011)

High-watching my daughter get her 1st duck (a woodrow) then watching her kill her 1st blackjack

Low-my dog not being able to hunt at all this year, put a big dampner on my travels and kinda kilt the enthusiasm of going duck hunting at all....that is until my daughter said she wanted to kill a duck


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 1, 2011)

High was definitely getting my first mallard and canada thanks to a friend I met here on Woody's

Low has to be duck season coming to a close 

It's gonna be a long off season. Maybe a lot of turkey hunting will help me to ease the pain


----------



## across the river (Feb 1, 2011)

High: Hunting west of here.

Low: Having to come back to Georgia.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 1, 2011)

High: hunting private and some public westward

Low: public land hunters here


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 1, 2011)

across the river said:


> High: Hunting west of here.
> 
> Low: Having to come back to Georgia.



Wow, posted at same time.  Great minds and all that.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 1, 2011)

highs shooting a pintail drake      lowes season is over


----------



## obadiah (Feb 1, 2011)

High was getting to watch 3 different kids shoot their first ducks.  Also, watching a cloud of bluebills come in and getting my first two.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 2, 2011)

High was using my canoe more than my duck boat, killing a drake redhead on a lake that doesn't usually get many redheads and killing some beautiful greenwing teal drakes.

Low, lots of pressure on the local public lakes.  No run-ins per say, just LOTS of people.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 2, 2011)

High: Killing a nice widgeon for the wall in Louisiana with my dad, brother, uncle, and buddy.

Low: Not having any private holes to call my own.


----------



## cr00241 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my high point, this is a pic of what we got the last Saturday of the season from Phinizy Swamp. This was my first season and I am officially hooked. No low point for me on my first season.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Feb 2, 2011)

Highs: Taking a banded drake shoveler that I can not find any information on, and seeing my brother take his first banded duck. Shooting my first Redhead, and spending time with the old man and watching him limit out on 6 shots on the final day.

LOWS: my firing pin broke in the pond on the final day and I just watched them fly on by...


----------



## hunter783445 (Feb 2, 2011)

Highs: Being introduced to duck hunting. Getting "the fever"

Lows: Not having any private land, not killing a duck, and having a run-in one morning.

Cant wait till next year. Making a trip out to Arkansas


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 2, 2011)

High: hunting Arkansas for the first time.

Low: Having to return to Georgia Spoiled for life. 

(altho we did kill a bunch of ducks here after I returned but nothing like we did up there, still we had a great season, killed my first limit of mallards in Arkansas, had a oppertunity to be in the blind when 5 of us dropped a banded mallard drake. Met some new pople, had some great storys shared over some good coffee waiting on some ducks or geese here at home. 

This season to me has been one for the books. Write this down, this chapter finished, close the book on to the next. God bless Guys and see you all next November!


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 2, 2011)

Highs: finding new hunting spots and seeing more birds this year than ever before.  Last year I felt like all we saw were woodies and the occasional greenhead.  This year we saw woodies, gwt, redheads, ringers, mallards, cans, shovelers, and ruddy ducks

Lows: Poor shooting and lost birds.  I missed a ridiculous amount of birds this season including a shot at a drake redhead.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 2, 2011)

Low: only got out twice. And as this was my first season in almost 2 decades, I was poorly equipped for swamp hunting. I didn't get any.

High: saw lots of ducks. LOTS! Especially near the end of the season. On my last day, if I saw 1, I guarantee I saw 200+++. Each hunt, even without a kill, was amazing!


----------



## Hunter22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Highs: shot my first pair of hoodys, shot alot more woodys this yr, my old man shot his first limit of woodys the last weekend in 3 shots the first 8 minutes of shootin light that friday morning, my nephew got his first woody and alot more this season.

Low: had a group of 8 pintail land in the hole about 70 yrds away and was making a stalk on them and someone shows up looking for me and there they went , saw a snow and blue goose across the street last day of the season and they guy would let us hunt there.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2011)

High: Good shooting on the geese in the early season with the wife; wife got a banded goose in the early season; more goose shooting in the WV OCT season; wife got her first can; wife got antoher banded goose.  Got a banded can drake.

Low: Duck season came to an end, caveat, geese still in


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2011)

High-  Hunting with my 8 yr old son and watching him kill his first ducks and seeing the enthusiasm in his face.  And helping another youngster get his first woody drake to mount.

Low-Missed an opportunity to hunt a gadwall infested hole on a public lake.

All in all, had a great season spent with friends and family.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 3, 2011)

HIGH:   Killed my #1 and #2 ducks off my HIT list.  Redhead & Bufflehead. And having a dang good trip to arkansas.

LOW:  Few mornings not firing a shot, and the season coming to an end

IN ALL:  Very very good year here in GA. Lots of birds with lots of variety were killed this year. Enjoyed watchin my #1 huntin buddy do what he does best. Retrieve.


----------



## Sling (Feb 3, 2011)

Highs: Connecting with a fat Mallard Drake on the third and final shot as he entered the stratosphere and hunting for the first time in my kayak, alone on the lake.
Lows:  Missing 5 days of hunting due to motor problems, paying $400 in repairs and not getting to hunt the last weekend.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 3, 2011)

High: Going with my nephew when he brought two of his buds on their first duck hunt.
Low: Trying to get one of my automatic boat paddles to fire reliably.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 3, 2011)

High- being able to get outdoors and hunt, watch the sun rise/set.

Lows- trying my best to get away from other hunters only to have people come in and setup at shooting time 100yds away on more than one ocation.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 3, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> High- being able to get outdoors and hunt, watch the sun rise/set.
> 
> Awesome high there is nothing better, but watch it in the Rocky Mtns in Colo. and the sun hitting the yellow Qackes. Now that is awesome. But any day the GOOD LORD gives us to see the sunrise and set is a bonus.
> Good Luck and besafe
> Larry


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 3, 2011)

Highs..

nov 20th

Finding some great new hunting partners

My first pintail,bluewing,mallard,gadwall,and yeah even my first ruddy..proud of him too..

Lows..

5:55pm 1/28/11..the end of my last hunt

Driving up to the hunting area and seeing 40 trucks when there had never been that many before


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2011)

*no lows*

All highs......My Pop had always dreamed of shooting a wad of Snow Geese; he wanted me to go with him. My GF/wife wouldn't even stomp a spider in the 34 years I have known her and decided she might want to go duck hunting. She got the  fever last weekend and hasn't shut up since. As far as lows, when you are fat, fifty-one, bald and broke, any morning when the clock goes off at 3:30/4 o'clock and you can put both feet on the floor and stand up to turn off the clock......it's gonna be a good hunt, no matter what goes wrong. I had a freakin' ball.


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 3, 2011)

High:  Being on a hunt with one of the best friends I have ever had and seeing his 6 yr old son kill his first 2 ducks, the second being a banded greenhead.

Low:  receiving a text message pic of limits of ducks from my buddy in arkansas the last 3 mornings of the season when I was stuck at work and didn't even get to go.


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 3, 2011)

High: Introducing some new duck hunters and being able to spend time and hunt with some great guys. And taking a few good ducks

Low: Some of our spots were dry, but we pulled through.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 9, 2011)

High: getting first redhead, greenhead, buffie, can, black, wigeon, and pintail

Low: only 3 came from GA


----------



## duckincrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> High: getting first redhead, greenhead, buffie, can, black, wigeon, and pintail
> 
> Low: only 3 came from GA



Congrats! Where did the pintail and wig come from?


----------



## USMC0844 (Mar 16, 2011)

High: Going
Low: Going only one time (job sent me out of town for the season)


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 16, 2011)

High- killing 104 ducks in Georgia
Low- didn't have one.


----------



## broncoman76 (Mar 17, 2011)

Highs....  Killing my first Buffie(#1 on my list), Hooded Merganser, Redhead, Pintail, Wigeon, mottled duck, and shoveler..... killing my first ever limit with 6 different species was pretty cool.....

But the biggest high was finally talking my 11 year old son into getting up early enough to go one Saturday morning.....He was hooked even though just an observer,  and anxious to go every time after that...  Just bought him his very own 12 gauge so REALLY looking forward to next season...It can't get here fast enough...

Low.....pulling up on two Bull pintails that flew right over my head only to watch them fly over as my SBE II jammed .....grrrrrrrr......


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 17, 2011)

High..me and my group killed 203 ducks and geese 83 came fom ark.the rest from ga..there are 5 people in my group and im blessed to have a couple real good holes here
low....having to buy new waders .... Mine riped on the last day


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2011)

Highs , A day in the blind.
Lows , Not being able to go.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic season with the high being watching my 13 year old boy grow up a little more. The time we spend together in the blind is priceless. Another high- watching my dog mature and turn into a retrieving machine. They both make me proud.

No lows to speak of.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Looking PICS. You got every reason to be proud.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Same as any season there was highs and lows, but you always want your highs to out weigh your lows.......


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 18, 2011)

high fillin the boat that though they were gonna set up down wind with steel!
low killin only 199 in ga due to not bein able to hunt for 3 weeks


----------



## Jaker (Mar 19, 2011)

every morning was a great morning, but specifically killing my first goldeneye and oldsquaw in central georgia and central alabama, hunting in kansas, mississippi, alabama and georgia, killing a few limits, seeing a buddy take his first pintail, taking three different people out west for the first time. killing a bunch of teal in early season. gettin to meet a couple new people etc. it was all great. 

low. well the lowest point was when I looked at my bank account on feb 1st.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shot 52 in 2 mornings in the Arkansas Green timber, To have my dog run over by a car the next day. Sucks to loose a good hunting friend.


----------



## swampstalkr (Apr 9, 2011)

High would be finally getting my dad into duck hunting, and watching him drop a limit of woody's on an icey beaver pond.  nothing like it.

low is simple...season end.


----------



## florida boy (May 15, 2011)

High : wide variety of birds this year . Had some good mixed bags for this flyway
Low : lost my 11 year old yella lab just prior to duck season . It brought a tear to my eye on opening morning when I looked down and he wasnt sitting in "his spot" patiently waiting to hear that safety snap off.......


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2011)

Highs:  Spending many a beautiful morning out in God's creation with some great guys, young and old.  We even killed birds most mornings.

Lows:  Hearing of the loss of a fine young man while duck hunting in a pond I grew up hunting.  RIP young Mr. Eunice.


----------



## fowl life (May 20, 2011)

High was seein my youngest daughter kill her first ( wood drake ) , now she can brag to her siblings , both of there firsts were hens .

Low was blowin my outboard slap up .


----------



## Cpt Sniper (May 23, 2011)

*high & low for season*

the high was band # 16 on a 15 yr old goose opening day!

the low was serving every wed on the grand jury in nov,dec,and january, and having to work on sat as make up time. ya!

sniper.


----------

